# Paper/metal felx tape



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever has issues with paper/metal flex tape de-laminating? 

I have bubbles where the metal is. Maybe I pushed to hard when setting it?

Just to be clear, the bubbles aren't in the paper only area. They are when the paper is attached to the metal, starting right in the corner. In other words between the metal and paper.

Now what is the best way to fix this? Do I need to pull them right off, or can I go over with another layer? (since the metal portion will cover the bubbles).

Thanks...scott


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

are you talking about the stuff that has metal attached to paper and you can use it on inside 45 degree angles,if so the stuff is pure garbage,use ultra flex or straight flex


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Yup thats the stuff. I never have much of a need for it, so I just grabbed what was available.

So its not just me then? :blink:

Can I just cut out the bubbles and go over it with another product? 

thanks...scott


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I would rip that steel stuff right off,it will eventually fall off buy it self so......,go with straight flex ,you can coat it tight,ultra flex takes a bigger load,but it's good for fixing crooked stuff etc


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

just to add to my post,would you stick a metal bead on with just mud....no!!!! right now you got a 1/4 inch of paper trying to hold steel to the wall.might take a while for it to fail....... it's a D.I.Y product


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Go no-coat ultraflex 325 or go home.....this product will not fail and is guaranteed like no other.

Works far better then strait flex because no coat holds it angle to where you set it making it less work not like strait flex as its stiffer at the crease. 

You would understand once you have used both products

JS


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

yes got my terms mixed up,we use what is given to us,but the no coat ,as mudstar states ,is the easy one to use,it has the black measure lines on it while the other is pure white


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think I've even seen the steal stuff. Ultra flex is great, using it is loving it. Plus you have both inside and outside corners all in one box.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> keep your fingers crossed that it don't fall off !!!!!
> but yeah next time ,when you use no coat or ultra flex ,you can use the angle roller to help set it,works nice


2buck, I moved the discussion over here.

I have used it a few other times in the past with no issues, and no callbacks. I will definately switch now that I know.

I don't see how it could fall off? There is about 1 1/4" of just paper tape before the 3/4" metal/paper portion. Its a total of 4" wide.

Thanks...scott


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

well sounds like they are making it better,use to be just a 1/4 of paper on it ,(past the metal) so with them adding that much more paper tells you ?? they had problems before.but now you know what to buy now,alls cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> well sounds like they are making it better,use to be just a 1/4 of paper on it ,(past the metal) so with them adding that much more paper tells you ?? they had problems before.but now you know what to buy now,alls cool :thumbsup:


Sounds like the glue has failed between paper and metal.
I have to use the 1/4 stuff every week, week in week out. Company i sub for supply materials, so i have no chioce. would love to use the higher grade stuff. But to expensive for them.
It's the most commonly used bead this side of the pond. 
I've become acustomed to it and can get it up to a good finish in a couple of coats.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> Sounds like the glue has failed between paper and metal.
> I have to use the 1/4 stuff every week, week in week out. Company i sub for supply materials, so i have no chioce. would love to use the higher grade stuff. But to expensive for them.
> It's the most commonly used bead this side of the pond.
> I've become acustomed to it and can get it up to a good finish in a couple of coats.


yeah i know what you mean,i use to stick my tools/tool in to any crack i could find, but after a few S.T.D's.......oh are we talking about the same thing....pride.....know what I mean m8,EH!


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll afraid I don't know what you mean. What you trying to get at?


----------

